# Central Machinery 8" grinder



## angelodp (Aug 29, 2012)

Hi, I just got  hold of a Central Machinery 8" buffer grinder. It has a broken base and the parts would need to be welded. Is it possible to find a replacement base for this 36127 grinder? Or might I try to make a wooden base for it?


----------



## Otahyoni (Aug 30, 2012)

I never have figured out it Harbor Freight can get new parts. I don't think the base is good enough metal to weld but if you know and experienced welder you could try.

Did you just buy it new? If so, take it back and get another one.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Aug 30, 2012)

I have a bench grinder/buffer, a big ol heavy vise and a hand cut mitre saw that I mounted on pieces of 2x10's and when I want to use them I pull them off the shelf and C-clamp them to the work bench. This has freed up some dedicated space on my already cluttered bench and makes them portable to take where I may need to.


----------



## angelodp (Aug 30, 2012)

Hi guys, its a freebie, but in good shape except for the broken base. I don't think it will weld very well as It a bit rusted and some pieces are missing. I was thinking of a wooden cradle made from some hardwood scraps and using strap clamps to hold it in place. was hoping someone might have done this already so I could see there effort. 

Thanks


----------

